# shed hunting



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

just wondering if anybody has had any luck shed hunting a buddy of mine and me have went out couple times with not much luck just seeing if any one else has had much luck


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

No luck yet but have not hunted. Yesterday while driving down the highway I saw a group of deer grazing up on the hillside and one was still sporting his headgear. He was a small guy, looked to be just a 4 pointer but did catch my eye since he still had his antlers. Most should be dropped by now though. I would think you could do well now.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

I went for about four hours on Sunday with no luck. I was somewhat surprised as I always find a few starting with the first week of March. I hit both of my money spots and no luck. There were tons of old and new beds, but I guess they have'nt dropped yet in my area. It was nice to be out on such a gorgeous day.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I picked up 1/2 of a 4pt during mzldr season east of Barnesville, Sunday while walking in that 8" or so of snow. It still had blood on the base.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

just saw a nice 8 or 10 this morning that was still using his rack


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Found half the rack of an 8 point in cadiz the last week of bow season. Havent looked for any since.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

went out again today with no luck again found a bunch of beds but nothin other than that


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been out a few times with no luck. Theres just too much snow left when I have been going to see them. And I haven't had the fortune to step on one yet either.


----------



## nwfish (Jan 16, 2008)

I have also been out numerous times and have not found any. Last weekend I saw two bucks still holding both sides while looking. I think maybe they are hanging onto them a little bit longer and of course the snow hasn't helped.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

I know call me crazy but was out monday mid day and didnt find anything but I did see a buck with both antlers chasing yes chasing head to the ground grunting at three does . he ran them back inforth in the woods then out into the field i was in . he chased right behind them grunting the hole way. he then cheased them into a nother section of woods and about 10 to 15 min later here they come back out . i think the does seen me cause they all stopped about 40 yrds out side of the woods he was still just inside . all the sudden here he comes nose to the ground he pretty muched put a antler up the little does butt and off they went . The hole time i kept thinking any leap now those antlers are coming off but watched them till they ran out of site .


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

fatkid, That is a very cool story! Updateon my way to bed) Just saw four deer in my garden with one being a small buck w/ both antlers.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I went out Sunday. Managed to find a skull with an antler still attached. Definitely over a year old. Judging from where I found it, I would say it got hit by a car and bedded down on a fenceline and died. Pretty cool find. I was surprised the rodents hadn't devoured it.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

This has been my best year so far. 8 sheds, all but 2 very nice. got a shedhead today, 160" at least. got my tag from the Sheriff and got the skull. Will post pics of findings in the next few days!


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

I found three today! That makes four for the year, but most exciting is the matched set I found...this is from a deer that my husband and I captured on our trail cam twice during the season, never in person... We named him Goliath. I happened to be out with my shed hunting dog, Farrah (j/k she's a dobe and thinks antlers are interesting to sniff but that's about it.), and I spotted the right shed across a creek, which right now is intensely swollen with the snow melt. I ended up shimmying across on a tree (no easy task!) and getting it, then seeing the other side about 20 yards away. Actually the dog did find that one, I was watching her and she walked up, sniffed, walked away. So we *tried* to score the antlers and came up with about 130... Have no idea if that's close or not, we used the B&C website, but the antlers are a bit chewed up, and two tines were broken off. In the trail cam photo it shows two deer. I got the right side from the little one too! I'm excited for next season!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice find and story Skerr!!! That was a pleasure to read.


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Found one shed. Great mass. Found it over a groundhog hole off a trail, 50 ft. from a fence. With the rain it eased the search. It had a few of the tips beginning to be chewed.:!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

went out this morning....no luck


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been after a big 9 pointer all year and finally found one side of his antlers today . Hoping to go back and find the other side tomorrow ! The brow tine is 8 1/2 " and the g-2 is 12 1/2 .


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

That is awesome Aaron! I hope you find the other side and him next fall. I'll give you a call sometime this week.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

found a total of three so far one old one and a match set just a little guy


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey fatkid,
do you need running shoes when you shed hunt???? lol lol

The hill is calling!!!!!!!!


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

I had my best day ever shed hunting on Sunday in the rain. I found a total of six and a bonus dead 8 point. The 8 point skull was rather smelly, especially as I was twisting it off the spine. I found all of these sheds in the pine trees.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

billonthehill you know me man I always got the nikes on. If you are out and see a big old shed and you dont run for it there is something wrong with ya. I here the hill calling also my friend . i will fly you buy. the Question is can i take my new shed dog Ruger


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

is that a dobe too?


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

no its a black and tan **** hound


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Went out sun. With my boys. My 12 year old found one side of a small 8pt. Going to go out after work. Nice day to be in the woods


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just spent about 4 hours walking around shenago wildlife area, nutta, nothing. i did find a skull, but no sheds


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

me and the pup went today only found one but what a great day to be out


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

fatkid,
Wow--that has a serious base on it. Do you have any trail cam pics of that buck?

I got two more yesterday 3/16/2010. I was only able to get out for about two hours, but I found a big 8--gonna be a 10 next year. Looking forward to hopefully finding the left side for a matched set.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

no picks of that one its from a farm i can only shed hunt on they dont allow any hunting

well here is a nother match set from today old but not to bad . we beleive a nother hunting buddy found this deer this year dead not sure yet and a nother buddy has pics from this deer from a few years back


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

ive done well so far this year. think i got 13 or so. mushi your welcome hehe 









biggest so far this year








most of the others with some of the recent ones not pictured.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I just saw a buck this morning that still had both antlers on.

What's up with that?


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

I saw a monster 10 point on March, 27th last year. The latest I have seen a buck with both antlers still on was April, 4th. Wondering what is the latest you guys/gals have seen a deer with full headgear? I'm not talking one, but both. 
I just received permission to shed hunt a spot that I have been trying to get on for 10 years. I am only allowed one day per the owner so I am trying to be patient until next weekend or the first weekend in April. This is the property that has a rumored 16 point on it.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

we went out to some new property down south me ruger and a friend . we found a total of three one old one and two fresh ones not a bad day but alot of walking . i was told by another friend he seen a buck sunday still sporting wood


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

I got out yesterday afternoon(3/23/10) for a couple of hours and found two half 8's. No pictures as they were both pretty well chewed on the tips. I am going to go one last time on Sunday and then hang it up. It seems like the few I find during morel season are usually in bad shape. 

By the way I jumped several deer yesterday and one buck still had both antlers and another one had a half rack. It seems like once the weather gets nicer and snow is melted the deer tend to move around and feed more and bed less. I believe this spreads the recently dropping sheds from these late bucks over a much larger area--making it much more challenging.


----------

